# Diawa aird rod and reel



## Brackos (Mar 7, 2013)

hi everyone,

can anyone tell what this combo is like for fishing i am going to get reel size 1000sh and rod 601lfs.


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

depends what you're using it for... I have a 1000 size Daiwa Harrier (about 15 years old) and it's really too small to be totally useful, so I tend to use a 2000 or 2500 with that rod size more often...

horses for courses I guess...


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

I have 3 aird 2000 reels and an aird TDT71LXS 2/4kg rod. The reels are great value for money and come with spare spools. They have decent drags. The rod is good too but its more like a 4kg rod than 2kg. Not as whippy as my Trion. love my Trion. 
The aird reels seem to get good reviews.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

got an aird 2000 size..check out the step in the sleaved bail bar,,,otherwise conventional reel


----------

